# Printing on flannel fabric? Any suggestions?



## cnsdcnsd (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to print on white flannel fabric but results are not good enough for selling them.
I am pretreating the fabric as I would do with any cotton fabric and then print the job on flannel. Results are good but after I wash it. Ink washes away badly.
I would appreciate any tip on curing, pretreating, etc. methods.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

You got me curious, so I looked up flannel. Here's what I learned: "Flannel is a soft woven fabric, of various fineness. Flannel was originally made from carded wool or worsted yarn, but is now often made from either wool, cotton, or synthetic fiber. Vegetable flannel is made from Scots pine fibre. "

So if your flannel is not cotton, it probably won't work.


----------



## cnsdcnsd (Dec 27, 2018)

DrivingZiggy said:


> You got me curious, so I looked up flannel. Here's what I learned: "Flannel is a soft woven fabric, of various fineness. Flannel was originally made from carded wool or worsted yarn, but is now often made from either wool, cotton, or synthetic fiber. Vegetable flannel is made from Scots pine fibre. "
> 
> So if your flannel is not cotton, it probably won't work.


It is %100 cotton flannel. I am gonna make baby blankets out of it. Flannel has more lint than regular knit fabric but less lint than fleece. I don't know how but I have seen people printed on fleece.


----------



## DTG TECH (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi there:

Just a few tips:

- Try to increase your curing times.
- Also, the amount of pretreatment. And perhaps the concentration, like 3:1 

The last question would be, HOW are you washing the garment?

Hope you can fix it!


----------

